# 2x4 replacement lens above kitchen griddles



## Bzzzt (Oct 22, 2021)

Got a call to replace T8’s to direct wire LED lamps in a commercial kitchen. None of the fixtures above the heat producing appliances have lenses. Guessing the plastic got brittle and broke down. Any recommendations? Don’t really want to go with replacement troffer lenses if they’re going to fall apart again. A new fixture with a replaceable lamp would be best since tombstones aren’t shunted and are blackened.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

If they're subject to grease, I'd suggest something with real glass lense (think paint booth...). 

LED trofferz will be a real PITA to clean, but may end up being cheaper to just replace when they get coated in grease...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Why not use the 2x4 led panels?


----------



## Bzzzt (Oct 22, 2021)

wcord said:


> Why not use the 2x4 led panels?


Looking for something that can be maintained and not thrown away when something fails.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bzzzt said:


> Looking for something that can be maintained and not thrown away when something fails.


Why the led flat panels cost less to maintain and they are wipeable per health code. Plus if u have lenses the need to be shatter proof and if I you have Florissant lamps they need to be in tubes


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Replacement lens covers aren't horribly expensive. At least they weren't pre covid.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Open lamps like that are a possible violation of health codes.
Too easy for the glass to fall into the food.
You may want to check and find out what type of fixtures are allowed over cooking appliances.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Right now what they have is a health hazard. 

Check with the AHJ as to what they will accept.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Bzzzt said:


> Looking for something that can be maintained and not thrown away when something fails.


As compared with the fluorescent tubes, the panel lights are energy-efficient. They consume lesser energy and trim 75% from the lighting bills. Apart from the efficiency it also comes with the longer lifespan with low maintenance.
Don't sell them elcheapos as they won't last as long. 
Of course, you are cutting yourself out of any service calls for the long term.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> As compared with the fluorescent tubes, the panel lights are energy-efficient. They consume lesser energy and trim 75% from the lighting bills. Apart from the efficiency it also comes with the longer lifespan with low maintenance.
> Don't sell them elcheapos as they won't last as long.
> Of course, you are cutting yourself out of any service calls for the long term.


Service calls?

That place doesn't look like they do service calls.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Service calls?
> 
> That place doesn't look like they do service calls.


🤣

You wouldn’t believe the greasy, cruddy restaurants I have walked away from. Disgusting. In one, there was a guy sleeping on a mattress on the floor under the stairs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> 🤣
> 
> You wouldn’t believe the greasy, cruddy restaurants I have walked away from. Disgusting. In one, there was a guy sleeping on a mattress on the floor under the stairs.


Yes, I would believe it.

I've been in many that only call for service after they failed an inspection.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

LED flat panels. Weigh the cost of by-pass lamps and converting the wiring then getting new plastics and frames. I am sure a new fixture with rebates will be cheaper in the end. It will be a sealed washable unit where bugs can't get in.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

The real fix for this would be for a mechanical contractor to install make up air discharge ducts and diffusers directly in front of each hood. The greasy air would then be contained in the hood area and not allowed to migrate out past the hood perimeter. Then you could use whatever fixtures desired.

But it may be doubtful that the operator is willing , or it may not even have the correct amount of make-up air provided.


----------



## Brianrayl (Oct 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> If they're subject to grease, I'd suggest something with real glass lense (think paint booth...).
> 
> LED trofferz will be a real PITA to clean, but may end up being cheaper to just replace when they get coated in grease...


They have plastic tubes to cover the lamps. All the LEDs I have installed were already plastic. You might want to ask the health inspector.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Brianrayl said:


> They have plastic tubes to cover the lamps. All the LEDs I have installed were already plastic. You might want to ask the health inspector.


Do they make plastic LED tubes for the higher lumen lamps? I could only find them in glass.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> Do they make plastic LED tubes for the higher lumen lamps? I could only find them in glass.


Check out Keystone DX2's. Shatterproof

Keystone non-dimmable glass 15 watt 48" single or double-ended 6500K T8 LED bulb. 

Replacement for a F32T8 fluorescent lamp
Single or double-ended line voltage (ballast bypass)
Approximately 40% more energy efficient compared to standard F32T8 lamps
No Mercury
UL Classified
Intergral driver, eliminates the need for an external driver or ballast
Frosted lens eliminates pixelation
Improved lamp durability with shatterproof coated glass
Can be used with Leviton # L13351-U unshunted sockets


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They also make shatterproof shields





__





F32T8 Tube Guard with End Caps - Clear - 4T8TG | 1000Bulbs.com


Find the best price on 4T8TG today at 1000bulbs.com! We are the #1 online retailer for all things lighting!




www.1000bulbs.com


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I still belive it is cheaper in the long run to replace the whole light to flat panels but not the cheap ones. I just checked the price on the shatter proof and they are around $11.00 each plus you have to rewire the fixture / luminaire. Can we still say fixture?. They are sealed units and easier to clean. Thanks for the Keystone reference. I can see them for display cases and the like.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They also make shatterproof shields
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these work well until they get old.
\then invariably, when removing the assembly from the fixture, one end falls off, and the damn lamp slides out faster than the speed of light


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wcord said:


> these work well until they get old.
> \then invariably, when removing the assembly from the fixture, one end falls off, and the damn lamp slides out faster than the speed of light



Yes and I am not sure how the led's would work in them. If they worked well then the led's hopefully wouldn't need to be changed too often


----------



## Brianrayl (Oct 4, 2013)

kb1jb1 said:


> Do they make plastic LED tubes for the higher lumen lamps? I could only find them in glass.


!000 Bulbs.com has them


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Brianrayl said:


> !000 Bulbs.com has them


I did not see the 2000 lumen ones in plastic, only glass


----------



## Brianrayl (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazon or superior lighting


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For a quick fix, go to a big box store, buy 2x4 lens, push the fixture up enough to clear the grid and place the lens on the grid and lower the fixture back down on top of the lens. 
then order flat panel LEDs to replace them when they can schedule some down time.


----------

